# Ceiling



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

Yo I gotta redo my ceiling. I found some kind of leather for it, and 1/4 foam. 
last week I tried to use some tissue glue, but it fell off cause it didn't stick enough. what kind of glue should I use?


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

i'm interested in what glue to use as well... i used that 3m Trim Spray Glue... it dosent stick for shit.

I'd rather go with a liquid glue that you brush on rather then that expensive ass spray glue.

Anyone?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Landu top glue will work for that aplication.


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

hmm I'll try to find some. May be hard here in Quebec, but I'll try, thanks for the info. 
By the way I was searching the forums and I saw what you did to your wife's car, and it's great lol


----------



## bumpertobumperauto (Aug 10, 2005)

use contact cement , spray on both sides then let dry about 10 minutes and press both sides together, it only costs about 5 bucks a can /quart at wal-mart or any hardware store and will not let you down :biggrin:


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpertobumperauto_@Sep 15 2005, 03:48 PM~3822306
> *use contact cement , spray on both sides then let dry about 10 minutes and press both sides together, it only costs about 5 bucks a can /quart at wal-mart or any hardware store and will not let you down  :biggrin:
> *


any perticular brand?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Contact glue just as good as landau glue?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 16 2005, 12:22 AM~3826404
> *Contact glue just as good as landau glue?
> *


Landau top glue is a contact glue but it is an industrial grade. Any upholstery shop should have it. If you look at some of the back topics I believe someone posted up a link for that paticular type of glue.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DroDa59_@Sep 15 2005, 01:39 PM~3821850
> *hmm I'll try to find some. May be hard here in Quebec, but I'll try, thanks for the info.
> By the way I was searching the forums and I saw what you did to your wife's car, and it's great lol
> *


Thank you. :biggrin: I did the door panels in a similar fashion. When I get done I will post some pictures of the finished interior.


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

how do you Vinyl around the arm rests and curvy sections without getting wrinkels?


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

I think you just have to heat the material real hot, so you can curve and shape it as you want


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

make sure you look at the heat rating on the glue 
landau top glue is rated for the heat that will come from the sun 
many hardware store glues will not hold under high heat 
remember your roof gets hot in the sun that heat goes straight to the back side of your headliner 
DAP is a good brand


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

This will work


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bubba D_@Sep 18 2005, 10:51 AM~3836801
> *make sure you look at the heat rating on the glue
> landau top glue is rated for the heat that will come from the sun
> many hardware store glues will not hold under high heat
> ...


expecially in my black car... black inside and out, hotter then a mother-fucker in there... fry a damn egg on the damn floor mat :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Ceiling?


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 20 2005, 01:49 AM~3848298
> *Ceiling?
> *



yes, a ceiling. you know, the material above your head? well that's the ceiling


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Headliner?


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 20 2005, 05:28 PM~3852382
> *Headliner?
> *


yes


----------



## ESE TAPPAS (Jul 12, 2005)

this is good cement for vinyl tops and headliner  Landau adhesive


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

EZE Spray Gun

There seem to be some sort of connection behind the gun. 
I may look dumb, but do I have to plug or attach anything in? I never used a spray gun, so I don't know how it works and what I need


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

it attaches to a compressor... it's an air spray gun, just like the gun they use to paint your car.


----------



## ESE TAPPAS (Jul 12, 2005)

ask around ur homies might have an old paint gun laying around its the same use it to spray the glue


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE TAPPAS_@Sep 22 2005, 01:10 AM~3862537
> *ask around ur homies might have an old paint gun laying around its the same use it  to spray the glue
> *


mmm, it dosent look the same. it looks like the glue is sprayed out of the can straight up and the 2nd nozzle blows it straight.


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

I just found out some compressors on the net, from a link in another forum. 
I really gotta spend 350$ on a compressor to glue my stupid material on the headliner??? can I rent some compressor somewhere, or is there cheaper ones?


----------



## ESE TAPPAS (Jul 12, 2005)

nah just borrow one or buy a small 5 gallon one at the store no need for $350 unless u gonna be using it for other things besides spraying glue


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

I got some material for the ceiling last week, but I'm not sure if it'sll hold or fit. 

I got 1/4 foam (but now I realize I should've go with 1/8), and grey marbled leather. I think it will look cool, but I wonder what it'll do since everybody got regular material for their ceiling. 

here's a pic of the material. the square in the middle is a test I made to make like the guy with the Raiders logo in his ceiling. 

Another problem is I think the foam may be too thick, and it won't fit in the corners and in small places. is it ok with 1/4 or I must get 1/8?


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

which kind of foam did you get? depending on the KIND of foam determines the thickness you should get... if's it's nice and "squishy" then the 1/4" should be perfect, but if it's the hard foam then 1/8" cause it won't compress... looks like you have the harder foam in the pic.

which glue did you use?


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

yeah it looks pretty hard and thick compared to the original foam on the old headliner. 

last time I tried I used regular material glue, which sucked, and it didn't stick and the material and the foam fell off. so I'm thinking of using Landau this time. 

and last time I tried, I put the headliner back in the car, but it was real hard to put it back in place because the sides were too thick: 2 layers of 1/4 foam, PLUS 2 layers of layer on the sides, where I bent the material on the other side of the headliner. 
next time though I'm gonna cut the foam so I don't bend it on the other side of headliner, and only the leather will be glued on the other side. that way I'll be able to put it well in the small places when I put it back in the car.

ps sorry for my english, I'm not used to specific terms. hell last week I didn't even know what a headliner was!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bubba D_@Sep 18 2005, 10:03 AM~3836826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I used this stuff, within 6 months most of my headliner had fallen down, and i definately applied enough of it too!


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

yeah and by the way I live in Quebec. 
you know, where in the summer it like 35-40 degrees outside, and in winter it falls to -35, -40 degrees... 
so I need something strong!


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Sep 23 2005, 03:46 PM~3873093
> *I used this stuff, within 6 months most of my headliner had fallen down, and i definately applied enough of it too!
> *


guess we're not using that shit... thanks for the heads up man!

Any other glue that dosent need to be sprayed with a spray gun thats actually GOOD?

Thanks again all


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

http://store.yahoo.com/yourautotrim-store/perhittrimad.html

is this stuff good??


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

well, it's a hell of alot cheaper then that 3m $12 a can shit (which didnt work)


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by integraoligist_@Sep 26 2005, 10:51 PM~3891532
> *guess we're not using that shit... thanks for the heads up man!
> 
> Any other glue that dosent need to be sprayed with a spray gun thats actually GOOD?
> ...


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by integraoligist_@Oct 1 2005, 04:54 PM~3923842
> *well, it's a hell of alot cheaper then that 3m $12 a can shit (which didnt work)
> *



which one did you use? I heard the 3M spray adhesive is good


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

OK I got myself some 3M 90 adhesive glue. seems getting glue is pretty hard here in Canada, we can't even get Landau in less than a month. 
so I tried with the 3M yesterday, I'll see tonight if it sticks to the material. still I think it won't do the job. I got 1/4 hard foam as in the picture, and the material is some kind of leather. I think the material's the problem, I don't think it can stick to the foam very well, whatever glue I'm using. anybody tried this with this kind of material?

I'll see tonight if it's still sticking on the headliner. another problem is my headliner's old and used, and by trying again and again to put it back in the car and remove it cause the material fell off, I'm just using it more. 

man this sucks I used the wrong foam, wrong material and wrong glue to start with. I was wondering, can I get another headliner? I mean the orange shell, can I find one somewhere?


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

i'm not sure on your headliner... but how did the 90 work?

i was at Home Depot today asking the idiots there... they came up with useing Tile glue... it's like a putty. Yeah i see that working good :uh:


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

hahaha stupid morons!
seems the 90 works well with some materials. I'm not sure about my leather though, it seems it can fall off if it's too hot, and on my headliner it doesn't stick too well, but on another test I made I can't move it. so I guess it sticks well. 
if it doesn't the problem is the leather, cause I to glue another material on the foam, and it sticks perfectly. 

hmm I'll have to try tonight to see if the leather on the headliner will stick if it's too hot before putting it back in the car. damn I almost wish it falls off so I can start again with another material I'm thinking of: crushed velvet


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

let us know how the test tonight goes man...
thanks!


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

Well it took some time, but here's the results. 
It seems the leather material is too thick, and the glue penetrates the material instead of just sticking to it. So whatever I do the leather won't stick to the headliner shell, except if I put like 3 cans of 3M 90 glue for one surface. And even then I'm not sure if it will work. 

So it's sad but fuck the leather, I'm looking for another material now, that will stick well. I'm thinking maybe crushed velvet, or just regular velvet. 

Another problem is the color. My interior is light gray. Light gray materials are hard to find, especially here in Quebec. I'm not sure if black material would fit well with the rest of the interior. 
I want to change the material on some panels too, like the shit that holds the headliner in the middle, with the mirrors and lights, and the sun covers (or whatever it's called), and the thing that goes over the seatbelts next to the door... On these I'm not sure if I wanna put the same material as the headliner, or bandana material. 

That's my problem. Light gray bandana material by the yard is extremely hard to find. to should I put black material on these panels and the headliner, and should I put bandana material? 

I'll post pics of the interior tonight so you can see and give me ideas and opinions.


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

ok check this out



















so this is my interior. pretty shitty uh? that's why I wanna change it. in the first pic just above the seat there's a light. well I wanna change the material on that panel, and the material on the headliner. 

should I go with black or light gray, crushed velvet, normal velvet, bandana material? any ideas?


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

i prefer crushed velvet but its kinda played out. you should just keep it stock


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

Cha Ching
I know this guy who used this on his Vinyl headliner... did it like 6 months ago and it's still sticking great... it says the older it gets, the more it sticks...

he used a Gun to spray it on... i asked him about using a brush, he said you CAN but it maybe uneven coverage and you may see it on the ood side after it dries.

hmmm


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

well two weeks ago I ordered some Landau, but the guy called me back and said they can't ship here in Quebec in less than a month because of border controls, etc. so he recommended two products: 3M 90 adhesive spray glue, and the DAP Welwood. Seems I can't find DAP Welwood around, so I went with the 3M. doesn't stick enough, and I don't have a spray gun. I can find one though.


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

ok well I put the headliner back in the top last night, and today I will put the accessories and panels back in to tight the headliner. 

it was freezing last night, and today it seems like the material still sticks. let's see after a day in the sun what it'll do...


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

yes, it's more about the sun/heat melting the glue rather then the cold... by car is all Black, and in the summer... i might as well let it sit in an oven it's so damn hot.


----------

